# The Duck Webcomics Update - Project Wolfen Comic



## Project_00_Wolfen (Oct 29, 2013)

Since the site came back up, I've posted more pages.

http://theduckwebcomics.com/Origina.....f_Dio/5406472/

This is a comic that I'm currently working on that is up to 16 pages as of now.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 29, 2013)

Cool

Not the place for this though


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome to the Forums!
You might want to post this in the comic's forum here. 
It looks good!


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, Introductions wasn't really the right place for this.  Thread moved.


----------

